# Re : German job seeker visa



## Mohammed Yousuf Pasha (Aug 31, 2017)

I had persued b.tech in mechanical engineering and having the experience in IT Field in SAP..Can i apply for German Job Seeker Visa as it seems that we should have the same experience as per the Education field? And what are the chances of getting the Visa??


----------

